# Extra Income for Drivers



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Drivers frequently (justifiably) complain that Uber, Lyft, etc. do not pay enough for a "living wage" with the risks we are forced to take. Here are ideas to legally increase your earnings (mostly) while driving from other sources. I may add to it irregularly in the future. Note: "soliciting" is a TOS violation and may get you deactivated. However, as independent contractors, there are several other possible sources of income, which hopefully do not violate Uber's TOS, each with several opportunities:

Other TNC/TNF/TFH services
Uber, Lyft, etc. Many run multiple Apps concurrently.

Delivery services: UberEats, Amazon, GrubHub, DoorDash, PostMates, etc.
RydenGo offers a unique business model in selected markets.
Pull Up n' Go a different business model in selected markets.

3rd-party matching Apps
uzurv (may be illegal in VA and some other states)

roadie, on-the-way delivery

Selling stuff in your car
CarGo https://uberpeople.net/threads/extra-using-cargo.180232/
Vendingo here.

DIY (Do-it-yourself) selling stuff out of your own car, jewelry, cosmetics, and other (hopefully legal) stuff.

Referral bonuses for recruiting both new riders and drivers.
Hand out business cards with your unique code for Uber, Lyft, and others.
Cheap printing available from VistaPrint and you local office supply store.

Warning: Do not give a Lyft card during an Uber ride and visa-versa.

Private clients. Be sure you have proper insurance. https://uberpeople.net/threads/stealing-customers-for-fun-profit.185082/
Selling your front-facing Dashcam videos
Cash for Shopping and taking Surveys (Warning). BeFrugal, Coupon Cactus, Ebates, Extrabux, FatWallet, InboxDollars, SwagBucks.

Non-driving services during slow times
TTA-Appraisal, VidoTek Damage Inspector Program

OnSource Car Inspections
Search CraigsList near you for "find/photo abandoned houses" and other "labor gigs"

Research side gigs in your local PennySaver or PennyHorder

3rd-party advertising on-top, outside, or inside your car, may cause ratings to dip.
Wrapify, Car Wrapping violates Uber TOS. Deactivation risk.

GoVugo App, advertising for your Tablet, here and there.

Find local advertisers currently using local taxis and buses.

Ideas in related threads:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ways-to-make-money-while-driving.174873/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/other-source-of-income-for-drivers.185625/
_*Please reply with corrections and additional ideas. I'll periodically update the initial post.*_


----------

